# Chhristmas



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I am making wood projects to give away this Christmas. I think things made from the various wood turning kits will make up the bulk of presents. Is anyone else going to do the same?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

bear hide said:


> I am making wood projects to give away this Christmas. I think things made from the various wood turning kits will make up the bulk of presents. Is anyone else going to do the same?


I have plans to make a mess of light pulls, popourie bowls and miniture duck call ornaments. I'd give them a 50/50 chance of actualy getting done. LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL...If'n you're on OUR Christmas list...you can pretty well bet your rear-end that a nice pen is gonna be in your 'stocking'....:biggrin:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Any turnings make great gifts. I have given some pens for Christmas some years and one year, I made a bunch of roll stamp dispensers for gifts and everyone seemed to like them. I am attaching a photo of the stamp dispenser and I got the design from Woodturning Design magazine and was one of their first issues when it came out. I probably made about 10 of them. Made of Black Walnut (fire wood) and the center piece was gum. Anything you make your gift list for will appreciate it.
Slip,


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wine bottle stoppers at this Santa's workshop.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Lot's of folks on my list will be getting pen's !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I think I will just make up bottles of Hurricane Ike slime and give it to them.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Shannon and I make Christmas tree ornaments for all our family, they go over really well. She even uses a wood burner and puts our "TS" logo and the year.
Here are a couple of last years.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm hoping to make ornaments for each of the grandkids. DIL (artsy) has agreed to put names and year on them.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Surf, those look great. That is a great gift. Fine work done by both of you on those. You two make a great team.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

slip knot said:


> You two make a great team.


Awww, shucks Slip, thanks, and i agree, we do make a great team. Love her dearly and she puts up with me.


----------

